# Cant wait!!



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Too early to start a waiting thread? 
Velvet is due on Christmas!!!
She is saying "get these things out of me!!"


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

pretty girl...: ) happy Kidding


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A pretty, pregnant Velvet!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck with kidding!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Updated pictures


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Good luck! She's beautiful.  That would be such a perfect Christmas gift!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She's gorgeous! Can't wait to see her kids!!


----------



## Goatkid51 (Nov 21, 2013)

Wow, she's beautiful--I can't wait to see them either!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok so don't know about this so I need some input from some experienced personnel  so I think velvet might be in pre-labor/labor she had her front legs bent back towards her back legs and was rocking back and forth also she is talking to her belly?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Velvet had one doeling so far but is still pushing!!!!! Ya babies


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Awwwww congrats i love it!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

How is she today?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

She's ok I started a new thread about her health so you can check that out  over in health and wellness


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Here are some updated pictures of Vada  she is huge already!!




















Sorry they are really blury!! She doesn't stand still lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Growing like a weed


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ik a bad weed haha


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

She looks nice! And quick haha


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ikr lol


----------

